# Gute Bluetooth Karte P/L



## FreshlyChicken (12. November 2017)

Hey,

Suche eine gute Bluetooth Karte für max 10m Reichweite ggf. auch mit WLAN. Sollte min. 4.0 haben und nicht allzu teuer sein. Ich wollte sie aber schon gern über pcie x1 anschließen. Gutes P/L.


----------



## Hatuja (13. November 2017)

Ich habe noch keinen Bluetooth-Adapter mit PCIe interface gesehen.
Auch Geizhals kennt keinen, ist alles USB: Bluetooth-Adapter mit Bluetooth-Version: 4.0 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## cann0nf0dder (13. November 2017)

Hatuja schrieb:


> ......



...... die meisten wlan chips (von intel z.b. ansonsten ka) unterstützen bt daher muss man in diesem fall wlan mitnehmen 
als reinen BT adapter gibt es da aber soweit ich weiß nichts, das stimmt schon 

asus mit bt 4.2:
Asus PCE-AC55BT B1 AC1200 Wi-Fi + Bluetooth 4.2: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

intel mit bt 4.0:
Intel Dual Band WLAN-AC 7260 for Desktop: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

alternativ mini pcie karte von intel mit passenden spezifikationen suchen und folgenden adapter nehmen, in etwa wie der vorherige link aber zum basteln, im beispiel mit BT 4.1 ....:
adaptare 49006 Adapter-Karte Mini-PCIe-WLAN-Modul aus: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor
Intel(R) Tri-Band-WLAN AC 18260 18260 NGW: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor


oder eine der anderen pcie wlan karten mit bt Funktionalität die es auf dem markt gibt


----------



## FreshlyChicken (6. Oktober 2018)

Danke nochmal für den Rat


----------



## kingkooltoni (2. Dezember 2019)

Guten Tag.

Ich bin auch auf der Suche nach einer Möglichkeit meinen PC um Bluetooth zu erweitern. Habe aktuell auch einen USB Bluetooth Adapter von ASUS der aber totaler rotz ist. Sobald nur ein winziger Gegenstand zwischen Empfänger und dem Adapter ist schmiert mir das alles ab. Xbox Controller Eingaben werden nicht erkannt oder total verzögert und dann passiert es selten mal das mein PC deswegen anfängt im Spiel zu ruckeln und sobald ich den Adapter ausstecke geht wieder alles tadellos. 

Ich hab mal bei Amazon geschaut aber da werden fast die selben Adapter verkauft nur andere Hersteller. Auch finde ich nur BT 4.0. Reichweite wird ja auch angegeben und eigentlich sollten 10m bei mir reichen aber der ASUS hat 10m und ich sitze vielleicht 30cm entfernt und habe Probleme. 

Könnt ihr mir einen empfehlen der vernünftig funktioniert und eventuell auch BT 5.0 hat und keine uralt Treiber von 2012. PCI Karte geht bei mir nicht da ich dafür keinen Anschluss frei habe auf dem mainboard. Also muss es USB sein. Würde auch etwas mehr Geld ausgeben, Hauptsache das Ding geht. 

Ansonsten wenn es da nichts gutes hat würde ich ein neues Mainboard in Betracht ziehen das wlan und bt direkt an Bord hat.


----------

